# Stopping on the highway



## SM_Boston (Feb 19, 2009)

Thought you might enjoy 2 quick stories.

I first posted here about a month ago regarding a traffic question, and while that conversation was going on, I noticed some of the knife threads.

I just so happened to need a new dive knife recently, and was curious if I was breaking the law just by carrying my scuba gear to my car. Did a Google search for 'mass knife laws' and this forum was a couple of the top hits. You guys are famous. On one hand, no wonder you get tired of those questions since they come up so often. On the other hand, the law is not written very clearly to me. But I'm neither a lawyer nor a cop, just an ex-infantryman and occasional diver, used to thinking of knives as tools much more than weapons.

Anyway, driving back Easter Sunday afternoon from Western Mass on Rt 2 (divided hwy, 2 lanes in each direction) somewhere near Leominster. I was in the left lane after just passing a car, and was planning to stay there for a bit due to a few other cars just up ahead of me in the right lane. One car ahead of me in the left lane, doing about my same speed. I heard my cell phone beep, and as I picked it up to see why it beeped, I glanced in my mirror and saw blue lights in the distance, coming up behind me quickly.

Reaction #1, glance at speedometer. Doing about 63 in a 55. He's _probably_ not here for me.... but he could be. Reaction #2, slide right and back down to about 60.

Trooper passes me (phew) but almost immediately I realize that the car I was following (and now just passed) in the left lane is slowing down drastically. Then she stopped! Did she break down? Was the trooper chasing her and she was giving up? Or did she just stop for the hell of it in the left hand travel lane? I slowed down and straddled into the breakdown lane expecting he might need to pass between our cars if he'd kept up his speed, but he stopped behind her car, then just before I went out of sight, I saw him pull up along side her (again, in the travel lanes of a 55mph highway). A minute or two later, he passed me doing 80-90. I think this chick just saw lights and stopped in the travel lane, and that and he must have pulled along side to correct (or scream at) her.

Several miles further down the road I saw an unmarked Dodge Charger behind several cars with bent fenders on the other side of the highway. I assume my cruiser was at that time swinging around the nearby interchange and heading back to help.

Sorry for the long post, but the image of the girl stopping on the left lane still has me both scared and chuckling.

Be safe-
SM


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Clue: Ask a cop Forum...

Answer: Drawn out pointless story...

Trebec: I'm sorry sir, you must phrase your answer in the form of a FUCKING QUESTION! --- This is ASK A COP... Not tell a cop a retarded, pointless story about your diving knife and some dumb chick on the highway.....


Whooosaaahhhh....


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice story, but some people drive like complete idiots - especially those that did not grow up around vehicles to gain enough knowledge to know how to safely operate one and the rules of the road.

You haven't said jack about your dive knife, and being that this is Ask a Cop and I'm a diver, I thought I'd try to help you out. That being said, thank you for your service. If you were to pose an actual question, I (and others here) will try to answer it for you. Others may just be their usual witty selves.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Foxy85 said:


> Clue: Ask a cop Forum...
> 
> Answer: Drawn out pointless story...
> 
> ...


I think I just became aroused by this post!


----------



## SM_Boston (Feb 19, 2009)

>>You haven't said jack about your dive knife, and being that this is Ask a Cop and I'm a diver, I thought I'd try to help you out.

re: my choice of forum- I know I didn't 'ask a question' but as a non LEO, I didn't see another forum that really looked proper to post in. I'll take my lump.

re: asking about dive knives. Frankly, didn't want to bring up that thread or anything close, and didn't expect a serious answer. From what I've read of the laws, I'm honestly not certain if my approx 5" blade is legal. Reading the Boston city ordinance, it seems ok if I'm enroute to/from diving. Not sure about the state law. I figured I'd stop into a knife store some day and ask. Until then, I don't exactly strap it to my calf walking around the city. Till I'm near the water, I'll just keep it in my dive bag and try to stay out of trouble so as not to prompt any adverse actions from my local peace officers. But since this is Ask a Cop, I'll ask for any clarifications of the law which you are willing and able provide.

ps- I live & work in an area where I somewhat frequently see police officers earning their pay in a big way. Thank you all for what you do.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

Seriously, could you just throw in a question at the end to make us feel better?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Yup, Mass Female Driver







,







;


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Foxy85 said:


> Clue: Ask a cop Forum...
> 
> Answer: Drawn out pointless story...
> 
> ...





LawMan3 said:


> Negative. Now I'll never get back that 5 minutes of my life.


Awww, you don't really mean that do ya? I don't expect people outside the job to know we don't really care about such stories. It's like a customer telling an eletrician about how dimmers are the best thing since sliced bread. When it's not your job, you find it exciting.

Plus, SM has been one of the more intelligent thread starters on "Ask a Cop". Take it easy on the guy.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Plus, SM has been one of the more intelligent thread starters on "Ask a Cop". Take it easy on the guy.


+1, there is a time and a place for smack downs, this isn't one of them (yet).


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

SM_Boston said:


> Thought you might enjoy 2 quick stories.
> 
> I first posted here about a month ago regarding a traffic question, and while that conversation was going on, I noticed some of the knife threads.
> 
> ...


That's why I stick to muff-diving. No tools necessary and no MGLs involved.........


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Sniper said:


> That's why I stick to muff-diving. No tools necessary and no MGLs involved.........


LOL


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Plus, SM has been one of the more intelligent thread starters on "Ask a Cop". Take it easy on the guy.


+1

The guy may not have asked a question, but he at least writes in an articulate fashion. Thats more than I can say for many who post on this forum regularly.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Foxy85 said:


> Clue: Ask a cop Forum...
> 
> Answer: Drawn out pointless story...
> 
> ...


+1 BAAAAAA HAAAAAA I spent 60 seconds of my life wasted reading SM statement/question or whatever the F&*K it was..

As far as the knife question. "No knifes for you, you"ll stab your eye out kid"#-o


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sniper said:


> That's why I stick to muff-diving. No tools necessary and no MGLs involved.........


Leave it to Sniper to always make a big splash in a thread.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Sniper said:


> That's why I stick to muff-diving. No tools necessary and no MGLs involved.........


I dont know Snipe, I have read some of your posts and I think you may need to remember this one. jk

M.G.L. - Chapter 272, Section 31


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Leave it to Sniper to always make a big splash in a thread.


At least it isn't a big squirt!


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Sniper said:


> That's why I stick to muff-diving. No tools necessary and no MGLs involved.........


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Plus, SM has been one of the more intelligent thread starters on "Ask a Cop". Take it easy on the guy.


I'll admit he presented his pointless dribble in a nice and fairly concise manner....

But intelligent? I'm no genius....in fact, I've been called retarded on several occasions..... But I don't come to forum, strictly meant for asking questions.....Its even in the title mind you "*ASK* A Cop".... and then type out pointless story about a diving tool and a special needs driver....?

C'mon, lets not give him too much credit here....


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Logging on to MassCop and seeing that an Ask a Cop thread has gone to more than one page always gives me a little rush of anticipation. Good job pushing this along from diving knives in the passing lane (I think?) to muff diving, guys!!!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I found his diving knife....

http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/wp-content/uploads/gig-swiss-knife.jpg


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Foxy85 said:


> But intelligent?...C'mon, lets not give him too much credit here....


Fox, I was mainly referring to his previous question about left hand turns in Boston.

Like I said, the guy obviously thought he was being engaging. I just see no douchyness to his posts, which is usually what I reserve those types of responses for.

Whatever, to each his own.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with Obie. And for SB I have no idea about your knife and if its legal or not.


Snipe. When you pay the ladies to let you muff dive there is an MGL for that! And it MAY make you sick. Just sayin.


----------

